# Job responsibilites



## whoopeedew (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a question for everyone.  I work as a medical biller, and my boss wants me to take on coding as a back up to the main coder.  So I would normally do billing (what I was hired for), and then when we get back logged with tickets I would help code.  The only thing is that there is no pay increase.  If I am taking on coding (which pays a lot more than billing, even if I am an apprentice), shouldn't my boss pay me more to do coding because it is not part of my job responsibilities?


----------



## deedeefronius (Sep 26, 2009)

*In my opinion...*

I feel you should get paid a bit more than you are now even if you have your CPC-A.  You will be given more responsibilities, even if it is just as a back up, to be under the primary coder.  The doctor is benefitting from having 2 coders so (s)he should reward you both.  The primary coder should also get paid more since it will be their responsibility to ensure the codes you are coding are correct.  

Just my 2 cents...good luck to you.  The distance learning course through AAPC is intense but prepares you for the certification exam.


----------



## whoopeedew (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought so to!  I did pass my CPC back in May and I am an apprentice.  They hired me knowing this.  When I think of it, I went to school for coding not only because I love to do it, but also because it pays a lot more than billing.  I feel I should be paid for my skills.  At my job you can't code unless you have your certification.  An no one else in the office has one but me and the actual coder.


----------



## slrollings (Sep 26, 2009)

I have worked for a company that paid me $1000 bonus and a small raise when I received my CPC. 
I then worked for another company when I recevied my CGSC, and they basically said "we didn't require or ask you to do this, so we don't feel we should pay you more."
I then worked for another company when I received my CPC-H and they gave me a hearty "good job".
It depends on the company. You can always point out that you are more valuable and be sure to bring it up at review time. 
I have found that the certifications are not always appreciated at your current position, but when you go to apply for your next position, it will be worth it.
Good luck!
Susan Mathis, CPC, CPC-H, CGSC


----------



## kumeena (Sep 27, 2009)

I do have a similar situation. I am a coder for 4 years and I started to educate Physicians since Mar 2009 and since August I am training other coders (new recuritment)When I asked for increase they are not ready to give me a penny extra.If I earn any extra credentials then they will consider for a rise.

Management sucks. Looking ahead for a new job and challenging these people to appear for CCS-P exam


----------



## whoopeedew (Sep 27, 2009)

kumeena said:


> I do have a similar situation. I am a coder for 4 years and I started to educate Physicians since Mar 2009 and since August I am training other coders (new recuritment)When I asked for increase they are not ready to give me a penny extra.If I earn any extra credentials then they will consider for a rise.
> 
> Management sucks. Looking ahead for a new job and challenging these people to appear for CCS-P exam



Well, I decided when it comes time for my boss to ask me if I am ready for  training for back up coding I am going to tell her I am no longer interested because I thought there was going to be a pay increase.  To me, that is just cheap and not paying your employees what they are worth.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 27, 2009)

Perhaps there is a compromise in here somewhere, tell her you would like the opportunity to prove yourself and learn more, but... if after say 3 months (you decide), your performance is on par with the full time coder, then you would like a pay raise to reflect the added responsibility.  As a manager I am always open to an employee with a good idea.  This lets them know that you are willing to prove your worth and once proven you want the compensation.  and put this in writing as a contract.  Just a suggestion but it will set better than a refusal.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 28, 2009)

*responsibility*

I agree with Debra. A refusal will just raise a red flag. I wouldn't do that and still expect a good rapport with your boss. They too are receiving instructions and need to get the job accomplished-no matter who does it. Negotiate with her. No flat refusals, just compromise. You will both be the better for it. One thing my Dad taught me a long time ago, The more you do in your job, the more you know in your job, the more valuable you are as an employee and you will be compensated for it. So far, I have found that to be true. Maybe not always in monetary compensation, but at least in respect of co-workers and bosses. Monetary will come. But job satisfaction is hard to come by.
Good luck!


----------



## riveraverna (Sep 28, 2009)

*Experience*

On the other hand you can try and gain some experience that will be beneficial to you in possible future endeavors.


----------



## kumeena (Sep 28, 2009)

Anna I completely agree with your dad and I am following the same thing 100% in my life, and I am telling the same story to my kids. But some time I am so frustrated and I fell like they are treating me like a slave. I never said "NO" to any type of work. I take it as a challenge and try to gain more knowledge with that experience.


----------



## whoopeedew (Sep 28, 2009)

I always look for extra jobs to take on.  But when I go to school for something and get certified in it, I want to be compensated for it.  Why should I make the same when I am doing extra work in coding, the same I would make when I am doing data entry as extra work? I love being a hard worker, but its the same as getting your bachelors degree and getting paid the same as someone who has an associates.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with you, however it happens all the time.  The person with the associates may have more experience.  When I was in Grad school I had had close to 10 years of hospital experience, most of the people in my class were straight out of their bachelors and had never worked a day in their life, yet we were all after the same jobs.  Which were going to start us all at the same salaries.  However I advanced much quicker,.  This is what you must do sometimes.  You have to go in and prove your worth.  That is why I suggested you make an agreement/compromise with your employer.  This is what I have done each time I felt like my credentials were not being taken for what they were worth.  Kind of like let me show you what I can do that makes me special.
Good Luck to you.


----------

